

Script kiddies begin to exploit a critical flaw in DNS servers - mcxx
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/23/hackers-begin-to-exploit-a-critical-internet-flaw/

======
mcxx
Read also here <http://www.caughq.org/exploits/CAU-EX-2008-0002.txt>

